# Size of Crate for Havanese?



## HavaneseSoon

What size crate is everyone using to house their Havenese puppy to adulthood?

Please specify measurements if you can. 

I have 5 weeks to buys supplies, toys, and whatever is needed to keep my pup happy. Thank you so much, Linda


----------



## DAJsMom

Our crates are Midwest 1624DD. The dimensions are 24Lx18Wx21H. They came with a divider so they could be made smaller for a puppy, but we got our dogs a little older and never needed the dividers. Dusty and Indie have plenty of room in this size. We also have a smaller, 22x13x16 crate that we use for travel because it fits in the car a little better, but it is just barely adequate rather than roomy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Daj's Mom, 

Are you saying the dogs each have a crate? The car crate, is this for one dog/or both the dogs? 

Thanks


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wire crate or closed in plastic crate? Which do the Hav enjoy most?


----------



## Leslie

I have one of each, wire and plastic. I've used the plastic one for travel and the wire one for sleeping. Tori at 16 mos. old, weighs 7.5 lbs and is 9.5 in. tall. Here's what we have: plastic crate is the medium one (23"L X 15.2"W X 12"H) and the wire one is the small one (22"D x 13"W x 16"H)


----------



## DAJsMom

To answer your question, I have a larger crate for each dog upstairs in our bedroom. Our dogs are about 10lb each in size. The smaller crate we bought just for travel when we just had Dusty. We feed Dusty in it downstairs (so she has time to eat all her food without Indie diving in) but don't use it much anymore otherwise. We've only taken one big trip since we got Indie and the dogs rode in harnesses on the seat rather than in crates. We folded up the crates and took them along in the car though. Our crates are wire.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thank you so much for the replies. So, it looks like I am going to buy more than one crate (one for the house and one for car), especially since the pup will be immature for awhile. 

I did want a crate that had a divider in it, that is probably the way we will probably go.

Thank you for the replies that had measurements, this has help me decide a lot.


----------

